# Agressive Tarantula's



## pokiecollector (Aug 1, 2004)

What do you think is the 3 most agressive tarantula's ? just want to know other members opinions...i think usambra orange, skeleton tarantula, and cobalt blue...thanks...


jeff


----------



## RichardDegville (Aug 1, 2004)

The politically correct term is defensive any how lol in my exp 

1. Citharischius crawshayi aka king baboon

2. haplopelma sp vietnam 

3. Pterinochilus murinus both momasa and usambara


----------



## conway (Aug 1, 2004)

wouldnt Cerotagurys or however you spell it come into this? they look like a mean species...


----------



## RichardDegville (Aug 1, 2004)

lol yeh Ceratogyrus sp are defensive but until you have owen these sp

1. Citharischius crawshayi aka king baboon

2. haplopelma sp vietnam 

3. Pterinochilus murinus both momasa and usambara

many you havent seen a defensive tarantula lol


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Aug 1, 2004)

RichardDegville said:
			
		

> lol yeh Ceratogyrus sp are defensive but until you have owen these sp
> 
> 1. Citharischius crawshayi aka king baboon
> 
> ...


my vote exactly


----------



## spidergoddess (Aug 1, 2004)

I've never seen so much as a threat display from my P. murinus Usambara. It's not like the majority of its species, I suppose. The most defensive (and scary) one I've got is Chilobrachys sp. Asian Smoky - that one jumps at me and bites anything I use to touch a leg for herding purposes. I've got C. brachycephalus, another one I wouldn't mess with unnecessarily, but so far it hasn't made my adrenaline rise much. Same as my P. murinus, it will calmly walk into the spidey-moving-pitcher when a leg is touched.


----------



## The Juice (Aug 1, 2004)

From my experience I would say

Usambara
Cobalt Blue
Vietnamese/ Thailand Tiger
Skeleton


----------



## Henry Kane (Aug 1, 2004)

In my experience, I don't think it could really be narrowed down to 3 species.
Inevitably you will find a species with a "sweetheart" reputation that will out threaten, slap, strike, hiss etc. (or at the very least, rival them) species with the nastiest reputations. On the same coin, you may find one of the reputedly nasty species that may be calm or even docile.
In any such case, an individual hobbyist may be inclined to say "My N. monochromatus is one of my 3 nastiest species." But that sp. will probably not even be listed by it's average reputation. 
Anyhow, on average you can narrow it down but just keep in mind that a species' overall reputation definitely does not apply to every single specimen in that bracket.

Take care.

Atrax


----------



## cichlidsman (Aug 1, 2004)

GUSTO said:
			
		

> From my experience I would say
> 
> Usambara
> Cobalt Blue
> ...


this is a good selction. i have a h.lividum and i would'en touch it.


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Aug 1, 2004)

*Nastiest T's*

Alot of T's can be nasty if they feel threatened, but in my experience I would say Usambara Baboon, H Lividum and Theraphosa apophysis.


----------



## Juraviel (Aug 1, 2004)

First of all I say Hello to all, I;m First time here, so what about question:
*H.Lividium
*P. Murinus
*T.Blondi


----------



## Juraviel (Aug 1, 2004)

GUSTO said:
			
		

> From my experience I would say
> 
> Usambara
> Cobalt Blue
> ...


Skeleton ? I didn't ever see this spider,maybe i know some another name of this spider,Could You tell me or show this spider?


----------



## The Juice (Aug 1, 2004)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=29272&highlight=skeleton             The Scientific name is E. Murinus


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 1, 2004)

Atrax said:
			
		

> On the same coin, you may find one of the reputedly nasty species that may be calm or even docile.


Exactly! I have to have the worlds most docile E. murinus 

My vote goes for:
1) Stromotopelma calceatum
2) Pterinochilus murinus
3) Nhandu chromatus (this may just be mine acting this way)

-Bryan


----------



## TRowe (Aug 1, 2004)

I dunno... I think there's room on the top 3 for at least one Poecilotheria species.  Hmmm... maybe even Hysterocrates gigas.  This is a tough one.  I definitely agree with the Pterinochilus sp., though.   

Tim


----------



## Chris R (Aug 1, 2004)

I think individual personalities enter into this somewhere.
A recently purchased B. rudloffi made a run for me when I placed her in a new abode. (It might be a male but prior life experiences lead me to believe it's a she!) 
Beautiful colours and disposition to match!


----------



## Henry Kane (Aug 1, 2004)

TRowe said:
			
		

> I dunno... I think there's room on the top 3 for at least one Poecilotheria species.  Hmmm... maybe even Hysterocrates gigas.  This is a tough one.  I definitely agree with the Pterinochilus sp., though.
> 
> Tim


If there were one Poecilotheria sp. (on average )that may be a touch bolder than the others...my vote goes for P. ornata.

Atrax


----------



## David Burns (Aug 2, 2004)

The T that I have that I will never let out or try to tranfer. The meanest T I own is a S.calceatum. It is a mature male and he basically flies around inside its container. He leaps at the flashlight when I shine it on the glass. When I spray water thru the lid, he leaps at the soure of the spray. He literally bounces around when I accidently disturb him. He scares the hell out of me. I have OBTs, C.crawshayi, H.lividums and Hysterocates spc., but I never want another one of these!!!


----------



## FryLock (Aug 2, 2004)

Atrax said:
			
		

> If there were one Poecilotheria sp. (on average )that may be a touch bolder than the others...my vote goes for P. ornata.
> 
> Atrax


Hehe yes the only psyco poke i ever owned was a female P.orn i also had a friend (no longer in the hobby) who had too call on a hobbist m8 of his to help him get a ornata back in its tank  ;P


----------



## usumbaraboy (Aug 2, 2004)

yeah i think a regalis should be in there but the hapophlema's from what iv seen are very defensive and the usumbaras should be there since mine is very very defensive but im not sure about some of the other species so i think it should be a top 5 not a top 3


----------



## Tarangela (Aug 2, 2004)

David Burns said:
			
		

> The T that I have that I will never let out or try to tranfer. The meanest T I own is a S.calceatum. It is a mature male and he basically flies around inside its container. He leaps at the flashlight when I shine it on the glass. When I spray water thru the lid, he leaps at the soure of the spray. He literally bounces around when I accidently disturb him. He scares the hell out of me. I have OBTs, C.crawshayi, H.lividums and Hysterocates spc., but I never want another one of these!!!


That was the funniest reply I have ever read!  I love reading yall's descriptions! lmao

That sounds like a VERY INSANE ON CRACK SPIDER!


----------



## Jakob (Aug 2, 2004)

I'd say the craziest (as in most skittish and defensive) tarantulas have to be _Selenocosmia_ species and _Poecilotheria ornata_ !

Later, 

Jake


----------



## MizM (Aug 2, 2004)

My PERSONAL experience:

Haplopelmas are not at all defensive when removed from their habitat.

Pterinochilus murinus RCF are VERY FAST but only want to escape. When in their enclosure, the most defensive of all.

Pterinochilus murinus much more mellow than the RCF of the species.

H. gigas, same as Haplopelma.


----------



## Ultimate Instar (Aug 2, 2004)

Whenever I disturb my little psycho usambara, it bites it's cork bark shelter.  Not just once, either, several times in a row.  At the risk of anthropomorphizing the critter, it seems to attack out of frustration.  It is certainly smart enough to know that the cork bark is NOT a threat.

Karen N.


----------



## emilsmee (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm gonna vote for my H. lividum, she's downright evil. i own t's that are supposed to be more aggressive, such as a Citharischius crawshayi, Theraphosa apophysis, and Chilobrachys huahini (to name a few), but none have made an attempt on my life like the WC female cobalt i have, lol. so i'm gonna give her the top spot. and of tarantulas that i own, second oddly enough is my G. aureostriata. she kicks hair at everyone, especially when she's out of her enclosure. and she's pretty quick too. 
she's not the worst tarantula ever, but the meanest G. aureostriata. she wins second place because i never expected her to be aggressive, unlike all the other types everyones listed.

emilsmee


----------



## Bearo (Aug 2, 2004)

My experiense,
 P. murinus "usambara", like everyone else says, is the king psycho.. nice looking but nervous as hell... bites everything when frightend hehe.. calm while taking her nightly walk around though...

my T. blondi is not really defensive or nervous, but A. minatrix and C. cyano is nervous..
al the otherones are calm and i have never seen a defensive pose from any of mine (exept the "usambara" of course )
 P. irminia is just quick, not a defensive sp. but only runs quick when frightend..


----------



## Joe1968 (Aug 2, 2004)

the ones i own i would say

P. murinus
C. brachycephalus
H. minax (this is the one that really scares me)

also H.lividum


----------



## Gir (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah of course:
1. Pterinochilus murinus
2. Citharischius crawshayi

But I once had a 
3. Chilobrachys huahini
that was very very pissy


----------



## Kali (Aug 3, 2004)

while i totally agree with P. murinus usambara and H. lividum, my G. rosea ia evil. definitly my T. blondi.

kristin


----------



## Citharischius (Aug 3, 2004)

RichardDegville said:
			
		

> lol yeh Ceratogyrus sp are defensive but until you have owen these sp
> 
> 1. Citharischius crawshayi aka king baboon
> 
> ...


I have these 3 tarantula's . All adult female . (except the haplopelma)
and mine are not defensive at all ! I've never seen them doing something defensive . My Chilobrachys huahini on the other side is a nasty girl .


----------



## Topcat1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Seems like alot of people are voting for Haplopelmas.  I have no experience with Minax T's, but I understand they're worse than the Lividum.  Either way, my Lividum has got to be on that list.  Mainly because he kills..... everything he sees.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jul 28, 2006)

Well... for the tarantulas that i own i would have to vote...
1. H. Lividium.. this spider is downright evil! I put her in the fridge for 15 minutes and it did hardly anything, you slightly blow in her cage and she will run up and strike at that corner of the cage, she scares the <edit> out of me on a regular basis!!!
2. P. Murinus/P. Lugardi... Not sure which mine is, but its the lighter colored variety, its grease lightning, will throw threat displays left and right, but im still a lot more comfortable in its cage than i am in my H. Lividiums cage!!!
3. A. Seemanni... This spider rivals my OBT, it will never back down to anything, it will just raise its legs and stick its fangs out and make repeated attempts to bite you. Its so nasty that im almost wondering if this is maybe a "skeleton" or another species altogether, never seen an A. Seemanni so mean!!! I guess it just proves its not necessarely the species but the tarantula itself! ;P


----------



## edesign (Jul 29, 2006)

pokiecollector said:
			
		

> What do you think is the 3 most agressive tarantula's ? just want to know other members opinions...i think usambra orange, skeleton tarantula, and cobalt blue...thanks...
> 
> 
> jeff


no offense intended...but I really do not understand these types of questions, well, not the questions but the answers. Unless someone has kept darn near every type of T out there how can they honestly say which they think are the most defensive? You can say that of the species you have kept, you found that species X was the most defensive...but you can't really compare it to those you have not kept or those only kept for a very short period of time.

I would venture that dealers or those who keep a ton of T's in their collection are going to give you the more accurate answers, but as was mentioned...there's always individual personalities that may fly in the face of what is expected from a certain species.

Unless someone has kept a bunch of the species known for their defensiveness, it's like someone who owns a Ford Taurus and a Chevy Impala, never having owned a Camaro SS or any other high HP vehicle, sitting there arguing with a Mustang GT owner who has also owned a Camaro SS and a Firebird Formula of similar years that the Camaro is faster (this is purely hearsay, just for an example...personally, I can't stand Ford). It's absurd...pure and simple...it's like a virgin trying to tell someone else which position is better for sex.  As I said, no offense to anyone who has answered...but I would take the responses with a grain of salt unless it is someone who has had a good bit of experience with all kinds of baboons, pokies, and the more defensive NW's out there.

My OBT was a scaredy-cat...always running to it's burrow rather than rear up, hiss, or strike (unless you really really really prodded at it and it couldn't hide), quite similar to a lot of other people's on this board. Don't get me wrong, they can and will be very defensive if they have to be but I hear worse stories about H. lividums, C. crawsayshi's (sp?), H. minax's, etc. I wouldn't put the OBT in the top three...but that's because of my limited experience with them (and I have no intent on getting any more Pterino's).


----------



## Zeus9699 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Meanie*

My most aggressive tarantula has to be my adult female Haplopelma minax


----------



## Dillon (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd have to say my H. Lividum as well.  Meanest thing I've ever owned.  

Honestly though, I hold most of my animals , and the Scolopendra Subspinipes (vietnamese pede ) and H. Lividum both are the only ones that frightened me with aggressiveness. 

Second would be my C. Crawshayi because hes only 2.5 - 3 inch legspan but hisses at you.  Can't wait for him/her to grow


----------



## GootyGuy (Mar 29, 2008)

i was given 2 H. Lividum for my birthday a few years ago. All i knew of them at the time was that they were blue. I learned about the quick nasty attitude the hard way. These 2 T's are still the ones that scare me the most out of my collection.


----------



## ballpython2 (Mar 29, 2008)

edesign said:


> no offense intended...but I really do not understand these types of questions, well, not the questions but the answers. Unless someone has kept darn near every type of T out there how can they honestly say which they think are the most defensive? You can say that of the species you have kept, you found that species X was the most defensive...but you can't really compare it to those you have not kept or those only kept for a very short period of time.
> 
> I would venture that dealers or those who keep a ton of T's in their collection are going to give you the more accurate answers, but as was mentioned...there's always individual personalities that may fly in the face of what is expected from a certain species.
> 
> ...



Way to get technical lol....


----------



## RottweilExpress (Mar 29, 2008)

I've owned 3 adult female H. Lividum and never seen anything special from them.

 One is almost apathic, one is invisible and has never ever left it's opening to the burrow as far as I know, and never hung around to show any defensivness whatsoever. The last one didn't care much during maintence. But might show fiestyness if provoked. But I don't have a habit of provoking my animals.

My juvie Rosea is quicker to bite, run, or whatever action.


----------



## K1j1m (Mar 29, 2008)

edesign said:


> no offense intended...but I really do not understand these types of questions, well, not the questions but the answers. Unless someone has kept darn near every type of T out there how can they honestly say which they think are the most defensive? You can say that of the species you have kept, you found that species X was the most defensive...but you can't really compare it to those you have not kept or those only kept for a very short period of time.
> 
> I would venture that dealers or those who keep a ton of T's in their collection are going to give you the more accurate answers, but as was mentioned...there's always individual personalities that may fly in the face of what is expected from a certain species.
> 
> ...


I think when he said what do you "Think" that he was basing everything off opinions.  Not sure why this needed a giant block of text lol.


----------



## IdahoBiteyThing (Mar 29, 2008)

*um, let this dead horse die.*

This is a 4 year old thread, and you're all commenting on a post that is from 2006.


----------



## Merfolk (Mar 29, 2008)

Cool reading though.

All my spiders had a phase like this.

My most aggressive are

P murinus
T blondi/apophysis
Vitalius crisatus

Mention to my Psalmos....


----------



## beardslykrew (Jun 8, 2008)

king baboon 
obt
cobalt blue


----------



## von_z (Jun 8, 2008)

-Any haplo really
-My C. huahini (very scary)
-Not sure on number 3

I think it really depends on the individual T's.


----------



## ThomasH (Jun 8, 2008)

C. shioedtei!!! 100 times more aggressive than the T. blondi, C. fasciatum or the A. versicolor. LOL. Don't have many aggressives yet.


----------



## Moltar (Jun 8, 2008)

I have in my collection 4 haplopelmas, a big female E murinus (skeleton) and two adult P murinus. All of those are easily ticked off but mostly just skittish. If they're startled they run for cover. If they're blocked from their burrow, feel cornered or seriously threatened (not just startled) they will then get down with the threats and strikes.

On the other hand... Some of the feistier NW t's don't bother to run very far if at all if startled. What they do is they turn on you in 1/8 second, throw up a big threat display and most likely will bite you before backing down even one inch. I think that's pretty defensive.

On this basis I shall go against the grain and say that from my experience the most defensive 3 are:

N coloratovillosus

A geniculata

P cancerides


----------



## Mikey71_DK (Jun 10, 2008)

Got a G. rosea with PMS :evil:


----------



## presurcukr (Jun 11, 2008)

Juraviel said:


> First of all I say Hello to all, I;m First time here, so what about question:
> *H.Lividium
> *P. Murinus
> *T.Blondi


 my thoughts too but i have a B.smithi that will out display my "obt"


----------



## gvfarns (Jun 11, 2008)

edesign said:


> Unless someone has kept a bunch of the species known for their defensiveness, it's like someone who owns a Ford Taurus and a Chevy Impala, never having owned a Camaro SS or any other high HP vehicle, sitting there arguing with a Mustang GT owner who has also owned a Camaro SS and a Firebird Formula of similar years that the Camaro is faster (this is purely hearsay, just for an example...personally, I can't stand Ford). It's absurd...pure and simple...it's like a virgin trying to tell someone else which position is better for sex.  As I said, no offense to anyone who has answered...but I would take the responses with a grain of salt unless it is someone who has had a good bit of experience with all kinds of baboons, pokies, and the more defensive NW's out there.


And yet people do argue (or rather, talk) about the speeds of cars they don't own or don't have enough experience to _really_ critique.  All the time actually.  Let's face it, part of the purpose of this forum is to allow us to share opinions that are much less than authoritative.

Although the posters may not have expansive experience, we can still learn something from people saying "the most aggressive T I have had is..." because that represents a comparison between that species and all the others those people have owned. when we aggregate over a lot of people, we get a lot of species represented.  Of course, it's biased toward spiders that are more common, but we just have to live with that.  Or try and compensate in our mind for the commonness of mentioned spiders in the hobby.

Lastly, there are a number of people on this forum who really have a lot of spiders.  I mean a lot.  And they can probably tell us something authoritative about their temperament.  But they may or may not be in the mood to prove that they are authorities before speaking up. 

If there was a simple and well accepted answer to the question, we would only have one post on the subject, and it would be a pretty quiet forum.

I realize you said this a long freaking time ago, but I thought it deserved a response anyway.


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 11, 2008)

The last time I did rehousing both my Brachypelma vagans were crazy, they also go nuts when I fill the water.
Also I hear that Grammostola pulchras are supposed to be docile, well not my guy. Just as crazy as my vagans.
My 3rd choice would have to be my Pamphobeteus sp "Platyomma.
Oh and when I did the rehousing my T blondi, P murinus, T apophysis, and all my pokies were very well behaved.


----------



## dragon_95 (Aug 21, 2008)

i think cobalt blue, usumbara baboon , and thai black


----------



## Jugger (Aug 25, 2008)

I had a cobalt blue, he was angry.
I traded him for a skeleton(WAY angry)He gets up at a breeze and always
has venom dripping from his fangs.


----------



## the nature boy (Aug 25, 2008)

*EASY--why does this thread even exist?*



pokiecollector said:


> What do you think is the 3 most agressive tarantula's ? just want to know other members opinions...i think usambra orange, skeleton tarantula, and cobalt blue...thanks...
> 
> 
> jeff


*EASY.* S. calceatum, S. calceatum, and S. calceatum.


----------



## the nature boy (Aug 25, 2008)

David Burns said:


> The T that I have that I will never let out or try to tranfer. The meanest T I own is a S.calceatum. It is a mature male and he basically flies around inside its container. He leaps at the flashlight when I shine it on the glass. When I spray water thru the lid, he leaps at the soure of the spray. He literally bounces around when I accidently disturb him. He scares the hell out of me. I have OBTs, C.crawshayi, H.lividums and Hysterocates spc., but I never want another one of these!!!


Right on the money.  lol.


----------



## mwh9 (Aug 25, 2008)

Not having but 4 T's, I can't say I know about very many but, I have a Nhandu coloratovillosus that could hold his own against most any that I have seen. It could be that I have just a really nasty one.


----------



## mouse (Aug 25, 2008)

not too sure, the only ones of mine i hated rehousing was my obt and my p. cambregei (trinidat chevron) since he was a fast one and actually jumpes out at ppl. he never did more then run tho.
but since i'm into the more calm T's, all i know i won't even think of getting a
 m. robustum 
king baboon or cobalt blue


----------



## RichRollin (Jul 19, 2009)

I've only seen one mention of P. Cancerides, that species is the most defensive that I've owned.  I've also got a P. Murinus and to me it's docile compared to the Haitian Brown.  She is downright nasty 95% of the time.


----------



## Paramite (Jul 19, 2009)

RichRollin said:


> I've only seen one mention of P. Cancerides, that species is the most defensive that I've owned.  I've also got a P. Murinus and to me it's docile compared to the Haitian Brown.  She is downright nasty 95% of the time.


P. cancerides is quite defensive yes, but there's a lot more defensive OW species. P. murinus isn't so bad.


----------



## RichRollin (Jul 19, 2009)

Paramite said:


> P. cancerides is quite defensive yes, but there's a lot more defensive OW species. P. murinus isn't so bad.


The P. Cancerides was my first tarantula, and I actually bought it because I wanted a large, aggressive species.  Cost was also a factor as I wanted something inexpensive.  She/he has certainly lived up to the reputation.

BTW I know the reputation of many of the OW species and my next purchase will probably be a Cobalt Blue or King Baboon.  The H. Lividum was another one of the species I was considering starting out with but I went with the Cancerides because of the size.


----------



## Paramite (Jul 19, 2009)

RichRollin said:


> BTW I know the reputation of many of the OW species and my next purchase will probably be a Cobalt Blue or King Baboon.  The H. Lividum was another one of the species I was considering starting out with but I went with the Cancerides because of the size.


If you want something that's usually incredibly defensive, choose C. crawshayi. H. lividum seems to be a little bit calmer.


----------



## RichRollin (Jul 19, 2009)

Paramite said:


> If you want something that's usually incredibly defensive, choose C. crawshayi. H. lividum seems to be a little bit calmer.


Thanks for the advice.  BTW, how bad is the bite from a H. Lividum?  I've heard it's one of worst, as far as tarantulas go anyway.


----------



## Paramite (Jul 19, 2009)

RichRollin said:


> Thanks for the advice.  BTW, how bad is the bite from a H. Lividum?  I've heard it's one of worst, as far as tarantulas go anyway.


There isn't good studies, so we can only guess. But based on the bite reports, Haplopelma bites seem to come closer to Poecilotheria or Stromatopelma than C. crawshayi.


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 19, 2009)

There was a study published recently about the venom of _Haplopelma lividum_:

Moore, S., Smyth, W. F., Gault V. A., O'Kane, E. & McClean S. 2009. *Mass spectrometric characterisation and quantitation of selected low molecular mass compounds from the venom of Haplopelma lividum (Theraphosidae)* _Rapid Communications in Mass Spectrometry *23*(12), pp. 1747-1755_

Abstract:
Arachnid venoms present a diverse and complex matrix for investigation, with their latent potential for innovative drug and pesticide design largely enrealised. The characterisation and quantification of selected low molecular mass compounds isolated from the crude venom of the Cobalt blue tarantula (Haplopelma lividum) were the objectives of this study. Fractionation of the crude venom was performed using reversed-phase high-performance liquid chromatography, with compound identification using both electrospray ionisation ion trap mass spectrometry and quadrupole time-of-flight mass spectrometry. Four compounds were identified, and quantification on a percentage dry weight basis was achieved by liquid chromatography/electrospray ionisation tandem mass spectrometry based on the formation of their corresponding product ions. Of these the most abundant component was glutamic acid, present at a level of 0.97%. Histamine and adenosine were detected at 0.14% and 0.10% dry weight, respectively, with the polyamine spermine noted in trace amounts at 0.002%. The limits of detection and quantification were established for each of the identified components. The fragmentation profile for histamine has also been proposed.

I became aware of this via the BTS forum, where Nicola Dolby posted in the thread:


			
				nicoladolby said:
			
		

> I'm pretty new to all of this so if I get it wrong I apologise but:
> 
> Adenosine causes hyperemia, which is increased blood flow due to increased cellular activity. 12 microgrammes is enough for maximal hyperemia in humans, though how much would cause arrhythmia I don't know.
> Histamine causes pain and possible tissue irritation.
> ...


_Originally posted here._


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 19, 2009)

I've had first-hand experience with H. lividum venom, and I can tell you, it's *not* fun.

However, I haven't been tagged by anything else as of yet, so I couldn't give a comparison.


----------



## Paramite (Jul 19, 2009)

Zoltan said:


> There was a study published recently about the venom of _Haplopelma lividum_:
> 
> Moore, S., Smyth, W. F., Gault V. A., O'Kane, E. & McClean S. 2009. *Mass spectrometric characterisation and quantitation of selected low molecular mass compounds from the venom of Haplopelma lividum (Theraphosidae)* _Rapid Communications in Mass Spectrometry *23*(12), pp. 1747-1755_
> 
> ...



Thanks, that's interesting. I haven't seen one of these since the one about P. cambridgei.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 16, 2010)

I have owned species thats said to be "MEANEST" and they were as nice as a doll  But I have a "Beginner" t , the Seemani Brown Form , and it is the meanest thing iv'e owned !


----------



## FireGuyX (Jun 21, 2010)

RichRollin said:


> The P. Cancerides was my first tarantula, and I actually bought it because I wanted a large, aggressive species.  Cost was also a factor as I wanted something inexpensive.  She/he has certainly lived up to the reputation.
> 
> BTW I know the reputation of many of the OW species and my next purchase will probably be a Cobalt Blue or King Baboon.  The H. Lividum was another one of the species I was considering starting out with but I went with the Cancerides because of the size.


My P.cancerides is extremely docile, it doesn't even flick hairs.  Then again it's a male, I don't if the female is different, but I've also seen docile female P.cancerides.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Jun 21, 2010)

The Juice said:


> From my experience I would say
> 
> Usambara
> Cobalt Blue
> ...


My Ts nodded there head at this.


----------



## brian abrams (Jun 21, 2010)

*Meanest T's*

Personally NOT a fan of these... but just to comment on the thread-the meanest T I own is also a lighter-colored Seemani (if indeed it IS a Seemani, I'm going by the orange spinnerettes.  However, my opinion, not based on personal experience, but from reading similar threads; I'd say 

1) Selenocosmia Sp. Ex-Dichromata
2) Stromatopelma Calceatum
3) Dunno, I'll just guess- Rangoon Mustard Spider...Where do they rank??


----------

